# I can't believe some people!



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to post this. If there is anyone in New Mexico or can help please contact this person. She is selling a 18 month old hedgehog and her 3 week old hoglet. I'm worried someone will get them just for the baby cuteness and the mom will reject the baby with the move. I've already emailed her explaining the dangers. Don't know what else I can do. It looks like she's handled the hoglet since birth.

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pet/4619037892.html


----------

